# Christmas Carol Quiz Part Two



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

Here is the second part quiz... some of the answers are the same just asked differently ...hey, I don't write this stuff... just copy paste ... 
Merry Christmas!


> 1. Bleached Yule _________________________________
> 
> 2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a conflagration ____
> 
> ...


Answers: http://www.humormatters.com/holidays/Christmas/xmassongsanswers2.htm
    Results:
    15  20 Correct  You dont need any more Yuletide spirit!
    10  14 Correct  You could use something in your stocking!
    5  9 Correct  Are you sure you have the right holiday?
    1  4 Correct  Surely you jest!?!


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 14, 2004)

I hate Christmas songs, the fact that I got most of the ones in both threads annoys me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, playing Christmas songs loudly and repeatedly is one way to get on my bad-side... unless... unless it's a *MOTOWN* version... ohh yeah! Very hard to find... for _this_ white boy anyway.
Personal all time fav. Silent Night by the Temptations, to name a few.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 14, 2004)

We did these for marks in my math class...winding down for the holidays just a bit?  thanks for posting, they're fun to do!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Yeah, playing Christmas songs loudly and repeatedly is one way to get on my bad-side... unless... unless it's a *MOTOWN* version... ohh yeah! Very hard to find... for _this_ white boy anyway.
> Personal all time fav. Silent Night by the Temptations, to name a few.


 What about Christmas in Hollis by Run DMC?  :boing2:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What about Christmas in Hollis by Run DMC?  :boing2:



Motown dear, motown. Ok? Like; the Spinners, Four Tops, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles, Martha Reeves and the Vandellas, Frankie Lymon, The O' Jays, Temptations, Sam Cooke, The Supremes, The Coasters and dozens of others. 

Ain't no Rap Christmas songs being played 'round hear!


----------



## Rynocerous (Dec 15, 2004)

I used to love christmas songs, but after working in a mall with non-stop X-mas tunes I have learned to hate them.


Ryan


----------



## Xequat (Dec 15, 2004)

Christmas in Hollis is great.  I still can't convince my wife that Die Hard is a Christmas movie.  I mean, it takes place at Christmas and has Christmas music in it.  What more do you need?


----------



## Xequat (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Bleached Yule _________________________________

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a conflagration ____

3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors ________

4. Righteous Darkness _________________________________

5. Arrival Time:2400 hrs - Weather:Cloudless _____________

6. Loyal Followers Advance ____________________________

7. Far Off in a Feeder ____Away in a Manger_____________________________

8. Array the Corridor_________________________________

9. Bantam Male Percussionist __________________________

10. Monarchial Triad _________________________________

11. Nocturnal Noiselessness __Silent Night__________________________

12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers _________________

13. Red Man En Route to Borough _Santa Claus is Coming to Town_____________________

14. Frozen Precipitation Commence _Let It Snow____________________

15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle _______________

16. The Quadruped with the Vermilion Proboscis _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer________

17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant _____________

18. Delight for this Planet _Joy to the World____________________________

19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings _Hark, the Herald Angels Sing______

20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals _The 12 Days of Christmas________________ 



OK that was my first run through...not too bad.  Could probably get more if I thought longer.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Bleached Yule ____White Christmas__

 2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a conflagration ____

 3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors ___All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth_____

 4. Righteous Darkness ____Silent Night______

 5. Arrival Time:2400 hrs - Weather:Cloudless __It came upon a midnight clear___________

 6. Loyal Followers Advance ____________________________

 7. Far Off in a Feeder ____Away in a Manger_______

 8. Array the Corridor____Deck the Halls____________

 9. Bantam Male Percussionist ___Little Drummer Boy_______

 10. Monarchial Triad ___We Three Kings of Orient Are____

 11. Nocturnal Noiselessness __Silent Night_________

 12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers _____

 13. Red Man En Route to Borough _Santa Claus is Coming to Town_____

 14. Frozen Precipitation Commence _Let It Snow____

 15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle __Fo Tell it on the Mountain____

 16. The Quadruped with the Vermilion Proboscis _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer__

 17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant __What Child is this?__

 18. Delight for this Planet _Joy to the World___

 19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings _Hark, the Herald Angels Sing__

 20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals _The 12 Days of Christmas____ 



 How's that?


----------



## Xequat (Dec 15, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How's that?


Hehe, better than mine.  And prettier.


----------



## Melissa426 (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Bleached Yule ____White Christmas__

2. Castaneous-colored Seed Vesicated in a conflagration CHestnuts roasting on an open fire

3. Singular Yearning for the Twin Anterior Incisors ___All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth_____

4. Righteous Darkness ____Silent Night______

5. Arrival Time:2400 hrs - Weather:Cloudless __It came upon a midnight clear___________

6. Loyal Followers Advance  OH Come all ye faithful 
7. Far Off in a Feeder ____Away in a Manger_______

8. Array the Corridor____Deck the Halls____________

9. Bantam Male Percussionist ___Little Drummer Boy_______

10. Monarchial Triad ___We Three Kings of Orient Are____

11. Nocturnal Noiselessness __Silent Night_________

12. Jehovah Deactivate Blithe Chevaliers   GOD rest ye merry gentlemen
13. Red Man En Route to Borough _Santa Claus is Coming to Town_____

14. Frozen Precipitation Commence _Let It Snow____

15. Proceed and Enlighten on the Pinnacle __Fo Tell it on the Mountain____

16. The Quadruped with the Vermilion Proboscis _Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer__

17. Query Regarding Identity of Descendant __What Child is this?__

18. Delight for this Planet _Joy to the World___

19. Give Attention to the Melodious Celestial Beings _Hark, the Herald Angels Sing__

20. The Dozen Festive 24 Hour Intervals _The 12 Days of Christmas____


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 15, 2004)

Shesulsa, Melissa, your're good...but of course we had practice on the other thread  TW


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 15, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Motown dear, motown. Ok? Like; the Spinners, Four Tops, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles, Martha Reeves and the Vandellas, Frankie Lymon, The O' Jays, Temptations, Sam Cooke, The Supremes, The Coasters and dozens of others.
> 
> Ain't no Rap Christmas songs being played 'round hear!


I hear you!  Gotta research this one.

By the by, what's rap?:idunno:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 19, 2004)

Caver:

Ronnie Spector and the Ronettes:  Frosty the Snowman


----------

